# Soundprobleme: Ich drehe langsam durch ...

## Higidi

Also Hallo erstmal, ist das erste mal, dass ich mich hier in dem Forum zu Wort melde.

Ich habe ein dickes Problem mit dem Sound unter Gentoo auf den Oberflächen (die Betonung liegt mit Absicht auf "OberflächEN", da sowohl unter KDE als auch unter Gnome die Probleme habe).

Also ich habe einmal ein Notebook und einen Desktop PC. Beide haben mehr oder weniger eine OnBoard Soundkarte. Ich nutze die Kernel (am liebsten einkompilierte => dann funktioniert nur alsasound nicht mehr einwandfrei => habe mich dann doch auf Module geeinigt) Soundtreiber. Beide Soundkarten werden laut "dmesg" erkannt bzw. es werden keine Fehler ausgegeben. Es funktionieren auch beide auf der Konsole mit einem Konsolenspieler. Selbst mit "artsplay" funktioniert diese unter KDE. Unter Gnome habe ich noch keinen Sound herausbekommen. Aber fakt ist erstmal, auf der Konsole funktionieren beide, woraus ich schließe, dass die Soundkarten funktionieren und richtig konfiguriert sind. Unter KDE bekomme ich mit "Kaffeine" einen Sound, wobei ich jetzt nicht überprüfen konnte, ob dieser Arts nutzte. Ich habe nur keine Systemsounds, obwohl der Artsserver ohne Probleme und Fehler startet. Wenn ich z.B. auf den "Sound testen" Button klicke bekomme ich keinen Ton. Unter Gnome gehe ich auf System => Einstellungen => Audio. Hier wähle ich nach der Neuinstallation über "ALSA" aus. Jedoch egal wo ich auf Test drücke, ich bekomme nur ein Fenster mit Fehler. 

```
audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert !

audioresample ! gconfaudioink: Kein Element ?

gconfaudiosink?
```

Unter KDE bekomme ich beim Debuggen von Arts und Alsa auch nicht wirklich einen Fehler, soweit ich das erkennen konnte.

Ich bin wirklich am Ende. Es kann doch nicht ein Zufall sein, dass auf beiden verschiedenen PCs die Soundkarten nicht einwandfrei funktionieren. Unter (U)buntu liefen sie einwandfrei und die nutzen die gleichen Treiber. Ich kann mri nur vorstellen, dass hier in der Software fehler vorliegen, weil die ist auf beiden Rechnern gleich und auf beiden Rechnern funktioniert auf der Konsole (madplay) Sound. Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben? Ich hoffe ich hab alles wichtige gepostet.

make.conf

Laptop:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="samba java gnome -cdr -dvdr arts -ipv6 -joystick -voodoo3 -radius -3dfx -3dnow -kde -qt4 -qt3 ssl usb vcd win32codecs xml mp3 mplayer pda dvdread gstreamer bash-completion dvd alsa gtk -unicode nls acpi hal avahi logrotate pcmcia X jpeg mpeg bzip2 dbus encode xvid"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vga vmware mach64"

#VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 vmware"

ALSA_CARDS="es1968"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="de"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ "

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#DISTCC_LOG="/var/log/distcc.log"

#DISTCC_VERBOSE="1"

PREROOTPATH="/usr/lib/icecc/bin"
```

Desktop:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

VIDEO_CARDS="vmware nv nvidia"

#ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ALSA_CARDS=""

LINGUAS="de"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info,warn,error,qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# flags gelÃ¶scht USE="unicode nls"

USE="-esd gnome -ipv6 -voodoo3 -radius -3dfx -unicode nls png gif joystick arts dvdr cdr dvb cups 3dnow -kde -qt4 -qt3 ssl usb vcd win32codecs xml mp3 mplayer pda dvdread gstreamer bash-completion dvd alsa gtk acpi hal avahi ffmpeg icq msn logrotate zlib X jpeg mpeg bzip2 dbus v4l encode xvid opengl"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PREROOTPATH="/usr/lib/icecc/bin"
```

lspci -v

Laptop:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700/E500

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at 50000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: 40000000-410fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 30000000-300fffff

00:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at 41100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000

        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at 41180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 28000000-2bfff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 2c000000-2ffff000

        I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff

        I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        I/O ports at 3420 [size=16]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 3400 [size=32]

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700/E500

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation EtherExpress PRO/100+ MiniPCI

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11

        Memory at 41280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 3440 [size=64]

        Memory at 41200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30100000 [disabled] [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:09.1 Serial controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (prog-if 00 [8250])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/100+ MiniPCI (probably an Ambit U98.003.C.00 combo card)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 3430 [size=8]

        Memory at 41300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11

        Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

        Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] AGP version 1.0

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1

```

Desktop:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 01e0

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 01eb

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 01ee

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 01ed

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 01ec

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 01ef

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A ISA bridge (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0080

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [48] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP2A SMBus (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0084

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0087

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at febfb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0087

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0088

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at febfdc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] Debug port

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:04.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0900

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 9761

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=128]

        Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: f6a00000-feafffff

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP2A IDE (rev a3) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0085

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 008e

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 0ff8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0ff0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 0fe8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0fe0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=16]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        Memory behind bridge: f4900000-f69fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: dc800000-ec7fffff

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8932

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 10

        Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f69e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

02:06.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20270 (FastTrak100 LP/TX2/TX4) (rev 02) (prog-if 85)

        Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. FastTrak100 TX2

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]

        Memory at feaf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at feae0000 [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

02:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Nova-S-Plus DVB-S

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

02:08.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 9202

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

02:08.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 9202

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

02:08.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 9202

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2
```

dmesg

Laptop:

```
es1968: clocking to 48000

```

Desktop:

```
intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50821 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia CK8 with CMI9761A+ at irq 5

```

/proc/asound/cards

Laptop:

```
 0 [E2E            ]: ES1978 - ESS ES1978 (Maestro 2E)

                      ESS ES1978 (Maestro 2E) at 0x3000, irq 11

```

Desktop:

```
 0 [CK8            ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK8

                      NVidia CK8 with CMI9761A+ at irq 5

 1 [CX8801         ]: CX88x - Conexant CX8801

                      Conexant CX8801 at 0xfb000000

```

/proc/asound/devices

Laptop:

```
  0: [ 0]   : control

  8: [ 0- 0]: raw midi

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 33:        : timer

```

Desktop:

```
  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 18: [ 0- 2]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 25: [ 0- 1]: digital audio capture

 32: [ 1]   : control

 33:        : timer

 56: [ 1- 0]: digital audio capture

```

----------

## Finswimmer

KDE: Kompilier alles -arts. Den Soundserver brauchst du eigentlich nicht.

Trage dann in das "Sound Befehl" Feld: play $1 ein.

Dann sollte es gehen.

Tobi

----------

## Gibheer

fehlt vllt der codec um die systemsounds abzuspielen? Denn zumindest laut einem anderen Thread sind die Systemsounds von kde in ogg und ich sehe kein USE-Flag, um sowas abzuspielen. Waere das eine moeglichkeit?

----------

## Higidi

Alles klar also ich werde jetzt wieder mal KDE rekompilieren  :Wink:  habs deinstalliert weil ich ausschließen wollte, das es an KDE liegt, aber unter Gnome habe ich ja auch Probleme. Tue ich jetzt beides drauf. Weiterhin werde ich jetzt den codec ogg hinzufügen und neu emergen.

Melde mich wenn ich weiteres weiß, kann nur etwas dauern mein Notebook hat nur 750 Mhz  :Very Happy:  aber verteile etwas mit Icecc wie man in der make.conf sieht  :Wink: 

Also danke erstmal für eure verdammt schnelle Antwort, weil solangsam verzweifel ich wirklich  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

ogg ist nur der Container nehme das USE-Flag vorbis zur Formatunterstützung.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich glaube nicht, dass du ein Problem mit den Soundtreibern hast. Dein Problem liegt eher "weiter oben".

Der Tipp von Finswimmer ist schonmal gut, den KDE-Soundserver arts brauchst du wirklich nicht.

Für dein Problem unter Gnome:

```
audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert !

audioresample ! gconfaudioink: Kein Element ?

gconfaudiosink?
```

Mir scheint dir fehlt lediglich das gconfaudiosink-Plugin. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Plugin für gstreamer. gstreamer liefert seine Plugins eigentlich in 3 Paketen aus (gst-plugins-base, gst-plugins-good und gst-plugins-ugly). Allerdings sind die Plugins unter Gentoo noch in unzählige weitere kleine Pakete gesplittet worden (ein riesen Bockmist, vorallem, da z.B. das Gentoo Paket gst-plugins-good nicht dem gstreamer-Paket gst-plugins-good entspricht. Sehr nervig, wenn man einen Bug melden will).

Du musst wahrscheinlich einfach das fehlende Plugin installieren. Es befindet sich, glaube ich, in dem Paket "gst-plugins-gconf" (emerge gst-plugins-gconf). Genau kann ich es dir leider momentan nicht sagen, da ich gerade nicht an meinem Gentoo-Rechner bin.

Viel Glück!

----------

